# From Quickmill to Expobar - new setup



## DanH (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi guys,

After two upgrades in as many months I'm happy. For now...

Really enjoying learning the craft, some successes, some monumental fails.

For now I am completely outclassed by the Expobar but hopefully will learn a few things.

Previous setup -

- Quick Mill 3004 'Cassiopea'

Upgraded a few bits courtesy of a good store I found in the Netherlands -

Brass group head

QM Brass 'heavy' portafilter handle (miles better)

New thermostats

New seals and screen

- Mazzer SJ

Current setup -

Expobar Office Leva

Same grinder of course. I have changed the hopper for a mini one so it isn't as huge.

And a few bits and bobs of accessories

Thinking of selling the QM machine shortly, will be sad to see it go. It's got an unassuming fun feel to it. The Expobar looks and feels serious. I'm still a bit intimidated. As bad as that sounds!


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Did you hijack the breakfast table?


----------



## DanH (Apr 20, 2020)

ronan08 said:


> Did you hijack the breakfast table?


 Haha yes! For now..

We are moving later this month and the machine is way too big for the current kitchen side 😆


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

😂😂 god moving house because it's not big enough for your espresso machine


----------



## DanH (Apr 20, 2020)

I have a utility room to hijack.....................


----------



## stockportman (May 15, 2020)

Love it. I think this was the Expobar I I saw far too late on eBay to make a move. Looks great - nice buy!


----------

